# Figured you guys would appreciate this



## bernard54321 (Sep 25, 2015)

Using tapatalk because I'm well connected with technology.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

dude its bad form to post pics of other peoples stash.


when were you at my house??


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*Dam, I just drooled all over myself!!!*:vs_shocked:


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Pretty sick, but I can't even imagine why you'd want one, much less that many of those football vitola


----------

